# Datei ohne Rückfrage öffnen



## uwee (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo an alle!

Es ist bestimmt ein bekanntes Problem, aber leider hat keine der bisherigen Lösungen zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt.

Ich habe für eine mp3-CD ein HTML-Menü gebastelt, dass sich per autorun.inf öffnet.
Soweit, sogut! Aussehen tut es auch, wie es soll, nur funktionieren nicht.
Immer, wenn ich einen Titel anklicke, der abgespielt werden soll, meldet sich der Browser mit seiner tollen Message:
Öffnen, Speichern, Abbrechen

Aber ich will, dass das Teil einfach nur abgespielt wird, ohne Fragen ohne alles.
Geht das so oder muss ich erst nen Player auf die CD machen


danke

UweE


----------



## _root (3. Februar 2006)

Also ich bin mir jnicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich denke, dass das nicht möglich ist. Sonst könnt ich ja auf meiner Website Viren/Trojaner/usw. hinterlegen, die dann auch ohne zu fragen herruntergeladen und / oder  geöffnet werden. Das wär dann doch nen großes Sicherheitsrisiko.

MfG aCid


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2006)

uwee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Geht das so oder muss ich erst nen Player auf die CD machen




Nicht auf die CD...in die Seite!
Binde die MP3s als Multimedia-Objekt ein, dann kannst du sie auch abspielen lassen.


----------



## uwee (3. Februar 2006)

So, ich hab jetzt ein media-Objekt eingebunden...
Leider tuts das nicht so, wie ich möchte...

Ich habe folgenden Quelltext genutzt;

```
<OBJECT ID="MediaPlayer" classid="CLSID:22D6F312-B0F6-11D0-94AB-0080C74C7E95"
CODEBASE="http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/ mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=6,4,5,715" width="400" height="330" standby="Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components..."
type="application/x-oleobject">
<PARAM NAME="FileName" VALUE="001.mp3">
<PARAM NAME="TransparentAtStart" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="AutoStart" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="AnimationatStart" Value="false">
<PARAM NAME="ShowStatusBar" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowControls" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="autoSize" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="displaySize" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowAudioControls" Value="true">
<PARAM NAME="ShowPositionControls" Value="false">
<Embed type="application/x-mplayer2"
pluginspage="http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/Downloads/Contents/Products/Media Player/"
src="001.mp3"
width="150" height="53" transparentAtStart="1" autostart="0"
animationAtStart="0" ShowControls="true" ShowAudioControls="1"
ShowPositionControls="0" autoSize="0" ShowStatusBar="1" displaySize="false">
</embed></OBJECT>
```

Der START-Button ist zwar ausführbar und für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde ist der Balken zum Seeken auf zu sehen, aber starten tut das File nicht wirklich.


----------



## Sven Mintel (3. Februar 2006)

Stimmt der Pfad zur Datei?
Bei mir funktioniert dein Code ganz normal.


----------



## uwee (3. Februar 2006)

die Datei 001.mp3 befindet sich im selben Ordner, wie die Datei...


----------

